# Questions pratiques



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à vous, deux petites questions sur l'ipad :
1) Peut-on faire du copier/coller entre deux applis (de Safari à Keynote, par exemple) ?
2) Où peut-on stocker les données de l'ipad ? Sur son mac ? Sur un dd externe ?
Merci à vous !


----------



## figaro (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour !

1)Oui aucun problème 

2)Sur sa propre mémoire flash ou des services en ligne à ma connaissance. Je ne m'avance pas trop .


----------

